# Favourite Poljot



## dapper

Fairly quiet down here in the Russian forum, so here are a few new shots of my favourite Poljot:

Sturmanskie chrono:





































*What's your favourite Poljot?*

Cheers


----------



## Xantiagib

Has to be the original strela for me....


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Same for me Alan and one of my most accurate watches to boot









*Poljot Sturmanski Chronograph, 31682, 25 Jewel Movement*










BTW your`s looks especially cool on that bracelet


----------



## Paul

Hi all,

@Dapper

How did you light those wonderful shots of your Poljot? any chance of a picture of your set up.

New thread in photo forum?

Paul D


----------



## jasonm

My fave is the Aviator chrono Fortis looky likey ......


----------



## quoll

Absolutely no question - the Kirova chrono. This is the 40 mm no-date version.


----------



## kinaed

1959 Strela:










-k


----------



## kinaed

1965 Sekonda:










-k


----------



## jasonm

That 1959 is lovely


----------



## Bareges

My pair of 1960s - Sekonda (approx 1963) and Poljot (approx 1968/70)

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g92/Bareges25/Img0086.jpg

and then of course the two rather nice "new" ones


----------



## pg tips




----------



## dapper

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW your`s looks especially cool on that bracelet


Thanks, Mac











Paul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> @Dapper
> 
> How did you light those wonderful shots of your Poljot? any chance of a picture of your set up.
> 
> New thread in photo forum?
> 
> Paul D


Paul, they were taken in daylight, outside in my garden, then 'tweaked' with Canon software


----------



## Seamaster73

dapper said:


>


That is truly _awesome_, and has restoked my interest in Russian watches.


----------



## kinaed

Early 60's Strela:










Mid 60's Poljot:










Late 60's Poljot:










-k


----------



## chris l

I'm currently in love with this...



Looks good to me, on one of our hosts brushed/stainless bracelets...


----------



## makky

jasonm said:


> My fave is the Aviator chrono Fortis looky likey ......


One of my faves too -


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> My fave is the Aviator chrono Fortis looky likey ......


They are rather nice...

*Poljot Aviator Chronograph, cal3133 23 Jewels.*










Mind you so is this....

*Poljot Ocean Chrono, cal 3133, 23 Jewels*










Actually thinking about it I`m not sure now which is my favourite


----------



## PhilM

Even though this was my first watch, and first Poljot


















I really like my Strela 










But then again I do like those Aviator Chronographs


----------



## avery

I like all my Poljots, but I haven't seen anyone post one of these. Sorry for the crap pic.


----------



## Xantiagib

chris l said:


> I'm currently in love with this...
> 
> http://www.theimageboard.com/uploads/9h87hs7v.jpg
> 
> Looks good to me, on one of our hosts brushed/stainless bracelets...


Looks great on that strap.... Like they were made for eachother....


----------



## nepman

A 2614-2H powers a 33mm or so thin dress number. Chromed brass case, parchment dial, Roman numeral, date, black thin hands. Brown pigskin strap with white contrast stitching. Better than I deserve, clearly.

I so wish I could get this picture posting business to work for me.

My 2001 Gagarin reissure isn't technically a Poljot, but as a 1MChZ, it's a family member.


----------



## MIKE

I like all my Poljots









But if I had to go for one


















Mike


----------



## James

Well the Strela for sure black dial, my only one lol, now maybe this one!

I was just on the phone for half an hour with a vintage dealer in the US. Making a few trades back and forth, one newer one older on his end, 2 older, one 60's on my end it looks like, no money exchanging. This Poljot below which is on hold for me and will be shipped next week sometime after we continue our project back and forth. Nice older guy he is, was pretty surprised when he called me after my first e-mail, those are people worth keeping a relationship with.

In box with all papers, signed strap and buckle, NOS


----------



## dowsing

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Poljot Ocean Chrono, cal 3133, 23 Jewels*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually thinking about it I`m not sure now which is my favourite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd agree with this one.
> 
> Does anybody know where you can get these now, instead of the newer Oceon ones?
> 
> I think the older looks much better myself.
Click to expand...


----------



## limey

Mach,

that is sweet. It made me go off in search of, and right now I'm usually only looking at divers.

Mike,

That Strela is real nice too.

Thanks for dangling carrots...


----------



## Steve264

My first Poljot but probably not the last


----------



## C.W.

My only Poljot. A regrettable late night Ebay impulse.

Into the "WATCH of SHAME" thread with you!










No, it doesn't work. Suprised?

--Charlie


----------



## pg tips

I actually like that Charlie, a nice clean one of those would be right up my street


----------



## PhilM

C.W. said:


> My only Poljot. A regrettable late night Ebay impulse.
> 
> Into the "WATCH of SHAME" thread with you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't work. Suprised?
> 
> --Charlie










Not seen a Poljot like that before, okay it's seen a bit of service but I reckon a bit of TLC could get that looking good again


----------



## C.W.

pg tips said:


> I actually like that Charlie, a nice clean one of those would be right up my street


Sure, a nice running version would be great. brings to miind a simpler version of Steve McQueen's Monaco.

--Charlie


----------



## jwg663

My one and only Poljot to date -- I was enjoying this thread & had a hunt for these pictures...

The watch is now in California...

I haven't seen another like it...

Really liked the 3133 movement...

.










.










.

Also my first attempt at posting a photo, so apologies if it goes wrong!!!

.

All the best...

.

Jim...


----------



## C.W.

PhilM said:


> C.W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My only Poljot. A regrettable late night Ebay impulse.
> 
> Into the "WATCH of SHAME" thread with you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't work. Suprised?
> 
> --Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not seen a Poljot like that before, okay it's seen a bit of service but I reckon a bit of TLC could get that looking good again
Click to expand...

Well I haven't pitched it out but I'm only cautiously optimistic!

--C.W.


----------



## C.W.

I may well have done it again...









Won this off the 'Bay late last night.










On closer inspection I'm wondering about the lume on this dial.

Still, it seems to be a better piece than the last few!









--C.W.

(looks to be missing a bezel as well? What'd you think?)


----------



## ESL

jwg663 said:


> My one and only Poljot to date -- I was enjoying this thread & had a hunt for these pictures...
> 
> The watch is now in California...
> 
> I haven't seen another like it...
> 
> Really liked the 3133 movement...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also my first attempt at posting a photo, so apologies if it goes wrong!!!
> 
> .
> 
> All the best...
> 
> .
> 
> Jim...


I had one of them in black. Bit of a homage to the Blancpain "Leman" Chrono methinks:

*Poljot*










*Blancpain Leman*


----------



## blackandgolduk

C.W. said:


> I may well have done it again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won this off the 'Bay late last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On closer inspection I'm wondering about the lume on this dial.
> 
> Still, it seems to be a better piece than the last few!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --C.W.
> 
> (looks to be missing a bezel as well? What'd you think?)


That looks pretty good to me! I've a great fondness for the Poljot alarms. The lume is original, Poljot used a dark green compound on many of their alarms. Not sure about a bezel, I think it should be OK.

The alarm is capable of waking the dead btw. Especially if you leave it to 'rattle' on a bedside table!


----------



## C.W.

blackandgolduk said:


> C.W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> On closer inspection I'm wondering about the lume on this dial.
> 
> Still, it seems to be a better piece than the last few!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --C.W.
> 
> (looks to be missing a bezel as well? What'd you think?)
> 
> 
> 
> That looks pretty good to me! I've a great fondness for the Poljot alarms. The lume is original, Poljot used a dark green compound on many of their alarms. Not sure about a bezel, I think it should be OK.
> 
> The alarm is capable of waking the dead btw. Especially if you leave it to 'rattle' on a bedside table!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. We'll see what's what when she shows up. At any rate she clearly needs a thorough scrub-down and a new strap.

--C.W.


----------



## hippo

C.W. said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> On closer inspection I'm wondering about the lume on this dial.
> 
> Still, it seems to be a better piece than the last few!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --C.W.
> 
> (looks to be missing a bezel as well? What'd you think?)
> 
> 
> 
> That looks pretty good to me! I've a great fondness for the Poljot alarms. The lume is original, Poljot used a dark green compound on many of their alarms. Not sure about a bezel, I think it should be OK.
> 
> The alarm is capable of waking the dead btw. Especially if you leave it to 'rattle' on a bedside table!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info. We'll see what's what when she shows up. At any rate she clearly needs a thorough scrub-down and a new strap.
> 
> --C.W.
Click to expand...

May I be cheeky and ask how much you paid?


----------



## C.W.

hippo said:


> C.W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> On closer inspection I'm wondering about the lume on this dial.
> 
> Still, it seems to be a better piece than the last few!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --C.W.
> 
> (looks to be missing a bezel as well? What'd you think?)
> 
> 
> 
> That looks pretty good to me! I've a great fondness for the Poljot alarms. The lume is original, Poljot used a dark green compound on many of their alarms. Not sure about a bezel, I think it should be OK.
> 
> The alarm is capable of waking the dead btw. Especially if you leave it to 'rattle' on a bedside table!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info. We'll see what's what when she shows up. At any rate she clearly needs a thorough scrub-down and a new strap.
> 
> --C.W.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I be cheeky and ask how much you paid?
Click to expand...









Cheek away! Under 50usd including postage from Ukraine. I think it will be a nice watch. Much better that some I've bought on impulse. (I didn't notice your post 'til tonight! Sorry!)

--Charlie C.

http://www.cwcale.blogspot.com/


----------



## raketakat

C.W. said:


> I may well have done it again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won this off the 'Bay late last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On closer inspection I'm wondering about the lume on this dial.
> 
> Still, it seems to be a better piece than the last few!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --C.W.
> 
> (looks to be missing a bezel as well? What'd you think?)


That's looks nice Charlie. I like the light blue outer scale. I hope it works O.K.







.

That looks like an old Raketa metal strap from here. It'll need replacing anyway  .


----------



## MartinMW

My Favourite, have thought about parting with it a couple of times but just can't do it


----------



## kinaed

My newest favorites:



















-k


----------



## mrteatime

dowsing said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Poljot Ocean Chrono, cal 3133, 23 Jewels*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually thinking about it I`m not sure now which is my favourite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd agree with this one.
> 
> Does anybody know where you can get these now, instead of the newer Oceon ones?
> 
> I think the older looks much better myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT is a quality watch!
Click to expand...


----------



## Garry

I've still got this. The good old Mig29..


----------



## Bladerunner

Garry said:


> I've still got this. The good old Mig29..


I like that, that looks superb Gary


----------



## Shurik

Hello

i d like to compare older strelas and brand new ones about the case size

anyone has the deep of the case ?

the new one is 13mm


----------



## Garry

Bladerunner said:


> I like that, that looks superb Gary


Thanks,

Weird, but I've never managed to find anyone else who owns one of these...


----------



## C.W.

Holy cow!~

Just a little scrubbing and a new band, (I picked a rather proletariat looking Speidel.) and this baby rocks!

I love that alarm! My wife says it sounds like a 50s egg timer. (how would she know that?)

--C.W.


----------



## dapper

Garry said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that, that looks superb Gary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Weird, but I've never managed to find anyone else who owns one of these...
Click to expand...

I'd certainly like to own one - haven't seen this one before. Where'd you get it?


----------



## Garry

For dapper......


----------



## dapper

Garry said:


> For dapper......


Thanks Garry









It's one of the coolest Poljot chronos I've seen - a new mini-quest for me


----------



## PhilM

That's a lovely clear back Garry











Garry said:


> For dapper......


 I wish I could get one for my Strela shown here







They both seem to use the 3133 movment







I've tried a few sellers on the bay but no luck so far


----------



## Garry

I think they do use the same movement. The Strela's are really nice - I must get one at some point.


----------



## Johnny M

dapper said:


> Fairly quiet down here in the Russian forum, so here are a few new shots of my favourite Poljot:
> 
> Sturmanskie chrono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's your favourite Poljot?*
> 
> Cheers


Alan,

I'm thinking of getting this as my first Russian. Where did you source the bracelet please ?


----------



## dapper

Johnny M said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fairly quiet down here in the Russian forum, so here are a few new shots of my favourite Poljot:
> 
> Sturmanskie chrono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's your favourite Poljot?*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this as my first Russian. Where did you source the bracelet please ?
Click to expand...

Hi Johnny, it's a Poljot matt (bead blasted) s/s bracelet - mine was from Frank Spar at Russian Souvineers.

It's out of production now, I believe, though there are still a few polished ones around.

Roy used to have them but I think he sold out awhile ago.

A search might yield a NOS.

Maybe have a polished one bead blasted ? (There's a forummer who does this but his name escapes me at the moment).


----------



## Bladerunner

Probably this one


----------



## Alexus

My first Russian purchase and remains one of my favorites:










Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## Johnny M

Bladerunner said:


> Probably this one


Thanks Alan and Bladerunner.


----------



## bowie

this one










bowie


----------



## ANDI

Superb show of Poljots









My own favourite is my Poljot Jetfighter24 . Not only my favourite Russian,it is my favourite watch


----------



## dapper

bowie said:


> this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bowie


Beautiful - I wish Roy would make one in this style


----------



## johnbaz

it's nice when old threads are resurrected









this my favourite (of my ruskies anyhow  )

the hands need removing and lining up correctly (about 15 mins out )










although i do rather like these too (of which i have three now







)










john


----------



## Julian Latham

Not sure if these qualify as I have seen them badged as Sekonda, Poljot and Luch - but they are favourite work wear regardless.










Anybody got a red one they would part with ?









Julian L


----------



## dapper

Julian Latham said:


> Not sure if these qualify as I have seen them badged as Sekonda, Poljot and Luch - but they are favourite work wear regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody got a red one they would part with ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian L


Trade for the black one?


----------



## Alexus

A hurried shot........all favorites........... but for me,

well I cant make up my mind????? I guess the Alarm that I posted earlier

ranks high.










kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## andythebrave

Probably this one


----------



## mrteatime

andythebrave said:


> Probably this one


oh i like that!


----------



## Mutley

What a great thread this is, some great looking watches.

This must be my favourite (as it is my only one







) but I think I'll keep my eyes open for a Strela


















Cheers

Andrew


----------



## SharkBike

I believe this one has been owned and sold by at least two fellow forumers in the past, so it apparently was not a favourite of theirs.









But, it's my only Poljot, so it's MY favourite by default...

*Poljot Aviator Alarm Manual Wind #778/999*










(It feels weird to put a _u_ in _favorite_.)


----------



## JoT

Poljot Ocean for me .....


----------



## mach 0.0013137

SharkBike said:


> I believe this one has been owned and sold by at least two fellow forumers in the past, so it apparently was not a favourite of theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, it's my only Poljot, so it's MY favourite by default...
> 
> *Poljot Aviator Alarm Manual Wind #778/999*


Very nice











> (It feels weird to put a _u_ in _favorite_.)


You`ll get used to it, for your next lesson try these...

COLOUR

CENTRE

ALUMINIUM

& most importantly remember the letter `Z` is pronounced `ZED`


----------



## Sparky

Some nice Russians there!!

Gotta be this one for me, even though some of the hands are wrong, the inner bezel is missing, the chronograph doesn't work properly etc. I love it!!










Mark


----------



## Sparky

Actually it ties first place with this one.

Equally battered, but still a lovely watch!!

Original Poljot Sturmanskie:










Mark


----------



## SharkBike

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It feels weird to put a _u_ in _favorite_.)
> 
> 
> 
> You`ll get used to it, for your next lesson try these...
> 
> COLOUR
> 
> CENTRE
> 
> ALUMINIUM
> 
> & most importantly remember the letter `Z` is pronounced `ZED`
Click to expand...

Thanks Mac, but in my past life I spent some time at college in the U.K., then was married to a girl from the Cotswolds for 13 years. So, I'm quite familiar with the ways in which we managed to mangle the English language over here.

I also learned other important words such as bollocks, bugger, bum, fags, knackered, bonk, arse, fanny, nissed as a pewt, legless, naff off, piss off, nutter, pickled, wacky backy, prat, pissed, plonker, smeg, ******, *****...the list goes on and on. It's like learning a whole 'nuther language.

Can you tell I spent a good amount of time in pubs?

Damn, I miss England.


----------



## johnbaz

Julian Latham said:


> Not sure if these qualify as I have seen them badged as Sekonda, Poljot and Luch - but they are favourite work wear regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody got a red one they would part with ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian L


julian, i have a plain red dialled one of those somewhere, also have a gold dialled paketa (raketa) one somewhere too









john

ps, i've put about 50 russian watches 'away' somewhere in the house and haven't a clue where







.....


----------



## johnbaz

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It feels weird to put a _u_ in _favorite_.)
> 
> 
> 
> You`ll get used to it, for your next lesson try these...
> 
> COLOUR
> 
> CENTRE
> 
> ALUMINIUM
> 
> & most importantly remember the letter `Z` is pronounced `ZED`
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mac, but in my past life I spent some time at college in the U.K., then was married to a girl from the Cotswolds for 13 years. So, I'm quite familiar with the ways in which we managed to mangle the English language over here.
> 
> I also learned other important words such as bollocks, bugger, bum, fags, knackered, bonk, arse, fanny, nissed as a pewt, legless, naff off, piss off, nutter, pickled, wacky backy, prat, pissed, plonker, smeg, ******, *****...the list goes on and on. It's like learning a whole 'nuther language.
> 
> Can you tell I spent a good amount of time in pubs?
> 
> Damn, I miss England.
Click to expand...

 sharkey, i'd say you learnt everything you need to get by over here









john


----------



## mach 0.0013137

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It feels weird to put a _u_ in _favorite_.)
> 
> 
> 
> You`ll get used to it, for your next lesson try these...
> 
> COLOUR
> 
> CENTRE
> 
> ALUMINIUM
> 
> & most importantly remember the letter `Z` is pronounced `ZED`
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mac, but in my past life I spent some time at college in the U.K., then was married to a girl from the Cotswolds for 13 years. So, I'm quite familiar with the ways in which we managed to mangle the English language over here.
> 
> I also learned other important words such as bollocks, bugger, bum, fags, knackered, bonk, arse, fanny, nissed as a pewt, legless, naff off, piss off, nutter, pickled, wacky backy, prat, pissed, plonker, smeg, tosser, wanker...the list goes on and on. It's like learning a whole 'nuther language.
> 
> Can you tell I spent a good amount of time in pubs?
> 
> Damn, I miss England.
Click to expand...

Just noticed your reply









Anyway, I`m glad to see you know how to speak the Queens English


----------



## SharkBike

You really ought to login more often, Mac. Your post count is an embarrassment.

Funny thing is my ex exposed me to most of those words. My favorite has to be "knackered". She told me the true definition has to do with being completely worn out from a night of sex.

Oddly enough, we don't have the equivalent word over here.

Damn, I miss England.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

SharkBike said:


> You really ought to login more often, Mac. Your post count is an embarrassment.


I know, I have been slacking somewhat recently


















> Funny thing is my ex exposed me to most of those words. My favorite has to be "knackered". She told me the true definition has to do with being completely worn out from a night of sex.
> 
> Oddly enough, we don't have the equivalent word over here.
> 
> Damn, I miss England.


Time to come back to civilisation methinks







:lol:


----------



## mel

Damn colonists are all the same - give them an inch and they pour the tea into the harbour - then want to come back? and *ALL* is forgiven ?









Ah well, at least they speka some of the language, not like the latest football manager who's "a gonna learna da Inglesi in a month!"









I'm sure they can find space for you somewheres' in jolly old England. Just as long as you're not planning raids North of the Border into God's country after the Single Malts














(and we have the best beer as well - that's sure to start an argument







Pint of Belhaven anyone?)


----------

